# French customs attitude to goods bought in Spain



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Hopefully somebody can confirm/deny a rumour that we have just heard that French Customs have decreed limits to goods bought in other EU countries and are in transit through France. As we are just about to leave Spain 'fully laden' for the ferry at Calais, this could be bad, very bad, news.

I thought that this had all been sorted and there is now no limit, within reason, on the import of goods bought in any EU country for personal use. However, there is a rumour out here that the French Customs have decreed limits to goods in transit - OK if the 'stuff' was bought in France! Seemingly ferry from Spain direct to UK is OK 'but' from a French Port - problems.

Having seen the French Douane searching Brits on Aires on many occasions, I'm obviously a bit worried if this rumour is true and would appreciate any experiences from others in case I have missed something in the 6 months away.

Hopefully just a nasty rumour, my liver would not make it back if I've got to drink all this stuff within two weeks, might save a bit in diesel though.

Cheers, Roger


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Roger

 >>This<<  will get you started.

Could be bad news I'm afraid. Trust the French to make up their own rules!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:

Cheers (hic!!)


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

I would be very unahappy if the customs wanted to search my vehicle while on an aire. After all they might not be who they say they are. I would wonder about being robbed etc

Motorhomer.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Roger, we have been stopped twice, each time in an aire, the searches wern't very thorough, the first time after seeing the cat they didn't even come in but spent five minutes stroking it. So maybe get a cat?? :lol: 

They did turf everybody of a coach next to us and went through that, no idea if they confiscated anything. 

Olley


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Our son's brother in law had all but the FRENCH limit of rolling tobaco and ciggies he bought from Tabacco Road, Adenkerke only 2 weeks ago, and was very lucky to escape without the seizure of the car and a heavy fine.

He was greatly over the French limit but close (but still over) the UK recommened limits.

The UK limits are not legal limits but recommened ones but if you are silly enough to try and bring back 10,000 cigs and 20Kg. of rolling baccy then that too me is not for your own consumption :wink:

The recommended UK limits are 800 cigs p.p and 3Kg p.p. for rolling tobacco

On our return from our winter trip we did this time stick very close to the French allowance as i do not want my m/h impounded or a hefty fine.

Too get around the French limits, buy your allowance in France and yes i know it's a little more expensive but far safer.

Bob


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Zebedee - good job we have learned not to shoot the messenger!

Looks like the limit on spirits is 10 litres, assuming that that is for each of us, it still makes a lot of drinking in the next few days and then a stop at a French Carrefour en route. France is a lovely country, mostly lovely people but they know how to zap us Brits (especially a jock and his scotch).

On the subject of the Douane searches, they do wear uniforms and use marked cars

Roger (now 100% depressed)


----------



## 100831 (Sep 3, 2006)

At the beginning of March after a few weeks in Portugal we were north of Rouen on the motorway when a customs officer on a motorbike pulled in front of us and indicated that we were to follow him. We were escorted off of the motorway to a customs establishment where lorries were being xrayed. We had to wait in line for our vehicle to be xrayed. Some rather stroppy (I am sorry to say female) officers wouldn't tell us what it was about. However just before it way our turn a more helpful officer gave us a notice in English about the procedure, he was a little surprised it hadn't already been given to us. We then had a chance to remove our cameras, otherwise no doubt the piccies would have been ruined. Still don't know what they were looking for, presumably drugs. Good thing we weren't hurrying for the shuttle as we were delayed by over an hour and it was bitterly cold.
I did read that the French were unable to use this xray machine to look for illegals as permission had to be given! Presume they just want to practise with the machine. We noted that it was mainly British lorries being subjected to this! We were the only motorhome, we must have guilty faces!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Of course it's no good it you're pulled up by the Gendarmes, who are ready with the rubber gloves, to say that it is illegal under European law to hinder the free movement of goods for personal consumption across borders. This is the same as when the Uk government try to enforce similar rules at Dover; trying to stop the import of large quantities of booze & ciggys by blokes in white vans when it's patently obvious that it's not for their own consumption is a different kettle of fish altogether.
:x


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

RogerMillar, i assume that you would not let anyone into your m/h without firstly checking their credentials, this can be done from a open window before you open the door. 

The French Douane officers usually do not travel alone they are nearly always in groups of 2 or even more, the vehicles are clearly marked and they will all have the required proof of identification so check carefully before allowing access to the m/h, i certainly would not follow a lone officer like ronij did until i had verified that he was genuine, he could have taken you anywhere. 

Do not be afraid of the French authorities they are not out there to harass anyone they are simply doing a job and they will certainly not be offended if you ask for proof before you give them permission to enter your m/h. and if you are not doing anything wrong then you have not got a problem.

Bob


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*French Customs*

 Buon giorno tutti,
ah yes, lovely chaps French customs officers. I have lost count of the number of times I have been searched over the years, whilst transiting France. A favourite place for them to stop you is near St.Avold on the Metz - Strasbourg autoroute, just after you've paid the toll.
Also quite frequent on the stretches between Mulhouse and Strasbourg.
Been pulled over by three, yes three, motorcycles and escorted off the motorway on this stretch twice.
The best one however, was July 2007, as I was about to go over the border from France in to Germany at the Rhine crossing near Mulhouse.
Just before the now defunct border post, French customs had put up a roadblock anyway. The two officers that inspected me went through the motorhome and my documents with a fine toothcomb . They seemed really reluctant to let me go, and kept eyeing me, and then the vehicle, and then the documents again. When I enquired what the problem was, they said they were extremely suspicious of my identity - 'how come you speak French so well?'. Now that really was the nicest compliment I've had for years. Couldn't have been well educated blokes if my pigdin French made them suspicious! Have to say they or anyone else would never find anything worth stopping me for - I'm too lazy and too mean to be carrying large quantities of anything.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

The following link may be of interest to you, it is a few years old but the principle is still being applied.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/europe/article583712.ece


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

As usual the French ignore EU legislation when it suits them :roll: :evil:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> As usual the French ignore EU legislation when it suits them :roll: :evil:


Nope, at least in this case they don't:

There are EU guidlines regarding the amount of alcohol and tobacco (per person) which is considered as "for personal use". As long as the French do not go below these guidelines this is fully covered by EU legislation. These guidelines are:

 800 cigarettes
400 cigarillos
200 cigars
1 kg of tobacco
10 litres of spirits
20 litres of fortified wine (such as port or sherry)
90 litres of wine (of which, a maximum of 60 litres of sparkling wine)
110 litres of beer

You may carry more with you, but then the onus is on you to proove that this is still for personal use only. Or declare and pay the duty.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*french customs*

Hi,yes the french Doanes do seem to be a law unto themselves,we have been stopped TWICE by them on the open road,both occassions close to Andorra,and they have searched the MH very thoroughly.As for protesting strongly as to this treatment,have you taken note of the 9mm Barrettas they all have strapped to their waist? Smile sweetly,swallow your pride keep your dignity,but carry on your journey in one piece.As previously said they are always in clearly marked vehicles,so litte risk from "scumbags" masquerading!!cheers Curlyboy


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: french customs*



CurlyBoy said:


> we have been stopped TWICE by them on the open road,both occassions close to Andorra...


No wonder.

Keep in mind that Andorra is neither an EU member, nor has it signed the Schengen agreement.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

I think you will find that the UK guidelines are for 3200 cigarettes. I don't think you will have any problems with spanish booze. They are not interested. None of these guidelines have any legal standing whatsoever it's just there desire to screw more tax out of you. It's a wheeze invented by the brits and now adopted by the french. No doubt they will get a slap on the wrist from the european court at some point.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

DollarYen said:


> I think you will find that the UK guidelines are for 3200 cigarettes. I don't think you will have any problems with spanish booze. They are not interested. None of these guidelines have any legal standing whatsoever it's just there desire to screw more tax out of you. It's a wheeze invented by the brits and now adopted by the french. No doubt they will get a slap on the wrist from the european court at some point.


Thats what i thought, also that tobacco guideline was 3kg.

I wonder if the French Customs extra vigilance started when they increased the tax on tobacco products. I have noticed that in Tobacco Alley in Belgium, the shops now have a section for the French. I assume that the French smokers have been travelling across borders to buy their ****

Doug


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We were stopped on the auto-route near Abbeville last summer. Very obviously customs-about six of them. All very polite and careful. Even a bit of toilet humour about the cassette locker!

I was asked where I had been and when I said Spain their ears pricked up (I think it would have been the same any other country). They then asked if I had any weapons, drugs or spirits. I bit back on the smart a**e answers and said yes to spirits. He then asked to have a look and I showed him about ten bottles of spirits. He didn't seem bothered but _asked_ to look around the van.

My understanding is the same as Boff's. They are 'enforcing' to the same guide-lines as our customs people.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

We have not had any trouble with the french. But I would advise that you did not try to hide it. You stand a good chance of not being checked so don't worry. They are all the same if you did not buy it in their country! We had it with the Spanish Customs when we came out of Gibraltar we never hide it and they told us off and let us go. I think you just pay the tax on it. A friend of mine hid it in his lorry and they impounded it and he got a heavy fine. It depends on how silly amount you have. 

Good tip about the cat OLLY but ours is about 17 I don't think she wants a passport Just likes to sleep and eat! 

Good Luck Bob.

:blob: :blob:


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Gibraltar cigarettes are tax free. Gib is not part of the EEC for customs purposes and therefore subject to a limit of 200 cigarettes.


----------



## 111764 (Apr 29, 2008)

A few of my motorhome freinds were stoped on their way home through France this year and searched in fact one was stoped three times and the customs were looking for cigs and acording to them you are only allowed to carry 200 pkt [10x20]through france and this applys to the french as well and they are using an old law that states you need a permit to transport tobaco in france but as we know now that cigs are a lot more expensive in france than in spain they are using this excuse i dont know if you buy cigs in the south of france at their prices would they say anything probably not and the french customs say if you are not happy take us to court ? so much for being in the EU


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

..


----------

